# Having difficulty Replying and Watching my own thread !



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2013)

I've posted in the cafe and found I was unable to 'Watch Thread' - from the button after I had created the thread, not the ticbox at the bottom. I also had a message on my profile page from someone who was having difficulty replying to the thread; 1 person was able to reply but I cannot respond to anything. Can't Edit it either but can Edit this one !

I've Ctrl+F5'd, closed and re-opened the browser, run CCleaner, checked my FlashPlayer is up-to-date .... anything else ?

Win 7, Chrome


----------



## Crackle (13 Dec 2013)

I can't watch it either.


----------



## Spinney (13 Dec 2013)

@Scoosh - try replying to your thread (if it is the mars bar one). I've clicked watch...and it now says I am watching it...


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2013)

I couldn't do any of the things mentioned above before @Large spiked posted in it. 

And I can't play the video either - keeps saying there is an error and I should make sure I have the latest version of Flashplayer (which comes auto-updated with Chrome).


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2013)

Get the same results Schoosh


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2013)

Seems to be working fine for me (Chrome / Win7)


----------



## Spinney (13 Dec 2013)

Odd - I am successfully watching the thread (coffeejo's post generated an alert) and the video plays.
Windows 7 and Chrome...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2013)

working fine on Win 7 & IE11.... can watch video and have watched thread...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Dec 2013)

@Scoosh something cheeky wants to be typed ... I'm barely restraining myself


----------



## Shaun (15 Dec 2013)

I've chopped it up and put it back together under a new thread ID - try it now:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/whose-advertising-slogan.145591/


----------



## Scoosh (15 Dec 2013)

Thanks, @Shaun ... and the penny has just dropped  ... title too long. 

Very silly/ unobservant/ dozy of me ...


----------

